# C.A.R.E.S still around?



## katefollot (Apr 2, 2016)

Read several articles about C.A.R.E.S and was so excited when I first heard of the program, but their website has been showing a 404 error for a month. Are they still around? Did they just shut down their website and only work through local fish clubs now?


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

https://caresforfish.org/


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

They're still around. Website works fine for me.

https://caresforfish.org/?page_id=36

You can also find them on Facebook


----------

